# Visa renewal timing



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

My imigrante (formerly FM-2) visa expires on March 10th. I have to leave the country for 3 weeks on February 25th. If I start the renewal process on February 10th, am I likely to have my renewed visa before I have to leave? I am unfamiliar with how long the new process takes.

Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

In Manzanillo a friend waited 3 weeks. I just got mine and return in a month. I assume it depends on the office and how busy they are. Might check with a facilitator and see if they can move faster


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, a facilitator will probably take more time as they 'accumulate' clients in batches. Our renewal took only four days in June of this year at Guadalajara.
Start on February 10 or 11 and watch the online information daily for your progress. You may not leave the country while in progress, unless INM will give you a letter of permission. They used to do that, but the new process is faster and I'm not sure they will give it any more.


----------

